# Giant tcr c2



## 993cpe (Apr 25, 2012)

Borrowed a friends tcr c2. It is a medium frame. I am 5'10" and have about 2 inches clearance on the frame. Looking to buy a pre owned for myself. I know I need to test ride whatever I buy, but any suggestions for Other Giant models and maybe a M/L frame. Stick with the tcr c2? I like the geometry and have ridden the tcr quite a bit for the past 6 weeks. Longest ride so far was 44 miles and felt comfortable.


----------

